# Eye Boggers



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure if i posted this in the right forum.But my 7 month old pup..Is having eye boggers.Does anybody have any ideas what my cause this?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know what causes them but my boy constantly has them. i feel like i am always cleaning his eyes. his are just a clear color. i think as long as they are not a funny color its not a problem (of course, other then having to clean the eyes all the time)


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

They are clear also..


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You can always trying regular ole "Tears" type eye drops to rinse them out or you could even try silver colloid in case it is a bug or something. At least down here summer is coming and so is the pollen and it could just been allergies.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

My boy Cain seems to get Eye Boggers alot, im alwayz cleaning his eyes.


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

try to gently dab a towel with hot/warm water in the corners of his eyes towards his nose, its something about their tear glands.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey,

what are you feeding. When i was feeding Canidae my dog had the biggest eye boogers ever. Morning were horrible, i swear his eye boogers were more like eye turds they were so big.

I switched food to TOTW and within a few weeks, they were basically gone, or to what i would call normal for a dog. He still has them, dnt get me wrong, shoot, even i get them, but wow, i was amazed at what a food changed did for that problem.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i have heard that a lot of it has to do with what youre feeding them. but all in all i think as long as theyre clear, a simple cleaning should do. chino gets them when i take him out first thing in the morning. his last checkup was in the morning, and he still had them the vet didnt think it was anything to be concerned about


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

we feed him totw.They are just little eye boogers..kinda like we get in the morning sometimes.but his seem to be almost everday.Just wonderd if this was common


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I think that it is pretty common. Our boy is always getting them and I am always whipeing his eyes. He is always like Mooooom stooop it lmao. I will sometimes just use a wet wash cloth to get them with.:roll:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

jsgixxer said:


> we feed him totw.They are just little eye boogers..kinda like we get in the morning sometimes.but his seem to be almost everday.Just wonderd if this was common


sounds common. all 3 of my dogs get them, it was just that on my other food Papo had the biggest nastyest eye boogers i had ever seen on a dog, every morning they were huge.

Now i do think the dog in and of itself also is a factor. My boxer and lab both get canidae, and have no problems, it was only my pittie that had the beast of eye boogers.

I wouldnt worry if they are small and eyes are clear


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the help..


----------

